# Bb30



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi there have brand new , well few months old oltre xr - and had it back 3 times to LBS for pings at first in bottom bracket when under pressure out the saddle etc - done 1500 miles and then more of a creak now and again an mainly under pressure - took back replaced barings charge me £30 said that's bb30 for ya - well I can't believe this to be that of every bb30 as its widely used - anyone had experience got any advice ?

Best

lee


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Specifically, what crankset are you using on the Oltre Xr?


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

primov8 said:


> Specifically, what crankset are you using on the Oltre Xr?


Hi primo thanks for response 

im running FSA klight -
386 170 crankset.

standard what comes with Factory Di2 build 

best

L


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Btw, that is one great looking frameset. Although I'd rather see Campagnolo SR11-EPS on it, can't go wrong with Di2 either.

In regards to the bb30 issue, that FSA 386 evo crankset is a native bb30/pf30 crankset (30mm spindle, longer spindle to fit 86mm bb shells) so that rules out the use of adapters for non-30mm spindled cranksets.

My recommendation is to apply Loctite 609(638 in the UK), 680, whichever is readily available, on the outer bearing races and bb shell. This will help eliminate any play or creaking in the bearings/bb shell.


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah it is shame was peed off but even more so now - was out yesterday and as I said it's starting to click / creak odd times.when u spend so much and my first high end bike it's off putting - adds a negative slant to going out on ride  

for or brand new bearings and 3 visits in 3-4 months loosing faith in this lbs even thinking on going to giant store as it's local ask if they can apply glue as you said I'm scared to mess as it's new 

Thanks for your advice muh appreciated , I do love bike it is beautiful hope can rectify


best

l


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

BB30/PF30 does have its pros and cons but when installed correctly, its just as reliable as previous threaded bottom brackets. 

The loctite in reference is NOT a glue, its a retaining compund specifically for pressfit, slipfit applications. The bearings can still be removed without much difficulty but help retain the bearings in place.


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

_yeah I have read its just as good - another reason why I can't understand my lbs getting it right which is why want to try somewhere else. Lol sorry on saying glue :\ thanks for yr help is nice to have feedback 

L_


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My XR was a build using a Shimano crank. I had noises that sounded like they came from the BB. After months of chasing the problem it was resolved by: 1. Greasing the headset bearings and race which fixed an intermittent kicking noise. 2. The main source of the "BB noise" was caused by the rear quick release not having enough clamping force. Greasing the rear drop outs and using a heavier duty quick release fixed it. The clicking and creaking from the rear wheel in the dropouts was amplified by the chain stays so it sounded like the BB.


----------



## katoom (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 2012 Sempre that I would have swore had a bad bottom bracket. I could even feel it though my feet. Turns out it was the Easton EA70 seatpost. I took it apart and greased all the seat clamping parts and the seat rails. And with that the noise was gone. Carbon is a strange bird indeed.


----------



## thehes (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just took wheel off greased dropouts and skewer at advice of someone from giant shop and ensurd really tight - took out and seems might have been it - they said try that before I bring it in - said dey weather drys carbon out any noise transmission on Hub can sound like b bracket when it travels - let's see if that's it fingers crossed - pee me off if this is it and my lbs didn't even mention jus said bb30 well that's how they are always problems. Never said tht when was buying bike lol plus I refuse to see inferior in a Widley used bb.

will keep u posted thanks to u all


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had noise from mine pulled it apart and greased it up reduced the noise got it to stop today it was actually the clamp on the seat tightened it and noise disappeared . I too believed it was the BB30 was going to take it into the shop and get the bearings replaced


----------

